# The Owl Co, cobalt blue owl bottle



## jah5656

has anyone heard of a cobalt blue owl shaped poison bottle,seems to be corked top. then I have another cobalt blue bottle that says" The Owl Drug Co" any information I will try and post a picture Jenny


----------



## jah5656

the bottles


----------



## LC

The owl figure looks more like a small vase than it does a bottle .


----------



## jah5656

could be it's marked M for the Maryland Glass Co, the other has a number botth were found in Maryland Jenny


----------



## LC

Regardless , makes for a nice shelf piece Jen .


----------



## jah5656

they work wonder if the other was a poison?


----------



## LC

If the owl was a poison it would sure be a dandy .


----------



## jah5656

it is neat I have a MD bottle book and cannot fint this owl anywhere, do you think the other blue could be poison?


----------



## LC

The other one puts me in the mind of a Phillips Milk of Magnesia  , could be wrong though !


----------



## jah5656

I would agree accept for the Embosssing at the top of the bottle "The Owl DrugCo."


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jen,

 Welcome back. There was a chain of Owl Drug stores.






LA 1941.

 I'd really like to see some better pictures of the little blue guy next to the screw top druggist. *Blue is good.*




Good History @ Flying Owl.


----------



## jah5656

here is a picture this bottle is about 6 inches tall


----------



## surfaceone

...and do it say "Owl Drug," with the Maryland Glass mark?

 It looks like some kinda promotional tschotske, perhaps. Drip pointy lamp top is a bit of a hoot, don'tcha think. [8D] Especially for a poison.

 It's crying out for natural light, and no flash...


----------



## jah5656

Well too, young to remember to love of Natty Boh, other then the odd ACL bottle I find, It does not say The Owl Drug Co. that idea was given to me by a local collector. Then I bought the other bottle for a sadly low price due to the first. I stopped digging a year ago but keep finding bottles I have thousands and so here I am chasing an "OWL" Jen


----------



## Poison_Us

If the figural has Owl Drug Company on it, I would say a promotional piece...vase.
 The other, does it say Owl Drug on it as well?  Owl Drug produced many things and had many differnt bottles made for them, but the only one's that were poisons actually said POISON down one side and are triangular in shape.  And as far as I know, they did not make any screw tops of that bottle.


----------

